# watching 30’s tricycle



## Freddie (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi guys!!! I’m looking for some 20’s or 30’s tricycle,thanks !!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 26, 2020)

Something like this?  Mid 1930's Skippy.  Complete minus tires.  Interested?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2020)

A lot of us are Freddie! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freddie (Apr 26, 2020)

aesome!!!


----------



## Freddie (Apr 27, 2020)

Mean awsom


1motime said:


> Something like this?  Mid 1930's Skippy.  Complete minus tires.  Interested?
> 
> View attachment 1182014
> 
> ...



how much the skipy??


----------



## Freddie (Apr 27, 2020)

Freddie said:


> Mean awsom
> 
> how much the skipy??





1motime said:


> Something like this?  Mid 1930's Skippy.  Complete minus tires.  Interested?
> 
> View attachment 1182014
> 
> ...





1motime said:


> Something like this?  Mid 1930's Skippy.  Complete minus tires.  Interested?
> 
> View attachment 1182014
> 
> ...





1motime said:


> Something like this?  Mid 1930's Skippy.  Complete minus tires.  Interested?
> 
> View attachment 1182014
> 
> ...



How much?


----------



## Juan G (Apr 29, 2020)

1motime said:


> Something like this?  Mid 1930's Skippy.  Complete minus tires.  Interested?
> 
> View attachment 1182014
> 
> ...



Whatcha  asking for skippy?


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

Juan G said:


> Whatcha  asking for skippy?



SOLD  Thanks for your interest


----------



## Freddie (May 2, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> A lot of us are Freddie! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1182141
> 
> ...





Freqman1 said:


> A lot of us are Freddie! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1182141
> 
> ...





Freqman1 said:


> A lot of us are Freddie! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1182141
> 
> ...



regards! I see that he is a good collector! I am in an old bicycle club that we go to bicycle shows and exhibitions and meetings, I would like to have a tricyclo in my collection. It would be the first tricycle in our club apart from that I personally find them fascinating, if you know of any of the 20's or 30's that are selling I would love to know, my number is 7873634963 I am from Puerto Rico.my name is Freddie thanks!


----------



## Freddie (May 2, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> A lot of us are Freddie! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1182141
> 
> ...



You have a extraordinary collection!! I like the elgin racer!! I will like to be the owner of one!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2020)

Freddie said:


> You have a extraordinary collection!! I like the elgin racer!! I will like to be the owner of one!!



Actually the Elgin Racers are not that rare and surface fairly regularly. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freddie (May 2, 2020)

thanks for the info Shawn!.if you know of some for sale including the racer let me know thanks! my phone number is 787-363-4963


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2020)

Freddie said:


> thanks for the info Shawn!.if you know of some for sale including the racer let me know thanks! my phone number is 787-363-4963



Will do! V/r Shawn


----------

